# Schwinn purchase



## TheFizzer (May 14, 2018)

Picking up this Schwinn because it’s super cool looking.  Any idea on year and model.  Hope I’m not over paying too lol


----------



## bicycle larry (May 14, 2018)

I like that bike ,just leve it the way it is super nice one !!!!!


----------



## StoneWoods (May 14, 2018)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Pantmaker (May 14, 2018)

Great bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2018)

Sweet badge


----------



## TheDXjedi (May 14, 2018)

Cool bike[emoji1417]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 51PANTHER (May 14, 2018)

Like it it has alot of character to it


----------



## 2jakes (May 14, 2018)

TheFizzer said:


> Picking up this Schwinn because it’s super cool looking.  Any idea on year and model.  Hope I’m not over paying too lol
> 
> View attachment 806963
> 
> View attachment 806964




Start by checking for a set of numbers stamped on the frame.
Two locations: rear drop-out or under the crank.

These locations will give you a starting point
as to the time frame for example "50s" or
"Pre-war".
Example of Speedway badge.




Btw:
For now, I would suggest to gently dust off and lube the parts like the chain,brakes.
Do not apply anything to the paint or decals for now. Members here will provide information on what Is best to maintain the original patina.
If you must repaint, check here on the C.A.B.E.
for what is best way to do it.
In case you are thinking of reselling it...remember...
A bad repaint will lower the value fast!
Personally, I would leave it as is, probably replace
the tires if I plan on riding it on a daily basis
.


----------



## Dave K (May 14, 2018)

Fantastic bike.  Probably 1940


----------



## TheFizzer (May 14, 2018)

Would it have had a headlight?


----------



## 2jakes (May 14, 2018)

Tagged as 1941 Schwinn Speedway in Winter Haven, Fla.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 14, 2018)

NICE BIKE!
IF YOU NEED A KEY FOR CYCLE LOCK, I CAN HELP!
WES


----------



## bobcycles (May 14, 2018)

Curious on the color of that 1940 bike.  Almost looks like a Metallic blue?


----------



## Miyata FL. (May 15, 2018)

I remember this one, surfaced around christmas time last year. Killer bike id leave it be.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Curious on the color of that 1940 bike.  Almost looks like a Metallic blue?



Traverse Green?


----------



## Jeff54 (May 15, 2018)

Swear that color looks just like Schwinn's 1954 and up Opel Green but, no way it is.. Yet, on their lightweights; new world and traveler, the photos of em I've seen, appear to have some metallic in em. Perhaps that green tint base is the same tint Opel green is And this was a color usually seen on lightweights.

this appears to be the model in 1940:............................................................................... Or a cross between 1941 BA107-1 Special  and 1940 BA107-OS;  *Auto-Cycle Deluxe*


----------

